# 2014 Rogue - trailer wiring



## BigWaveDave (Jun 1, 2016)

I just installed a trailer hitch and a T-connector wiring harness on my 2014 Nissan Rogue SL. The wiring harness that I bought pulls power from an unused connector in the factory wiring harness on the driver's side in the rear compartment. The connector has a tan wire and a small blue wire going to it. The problem is that there is no power going to this connector in the factory wiring harness. Can anyone tell me what this connector is for and what I need to do to get power to it? I don't really want to have to run a power wire clear to the front of the vehicle and splice it in if I don't have to.


----------



## JayRogue (May 16, 2020)

Hello, 
Did you figure anything out? I would suspect you have to run a wire to the battery.

Jay


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BigWaveDave said:


> I just installed a trailer hitch and a T-connector wiring harness on my 2014 Nissan Rogue SL. The wiring harness that I bought pulls power from an unused connector in the factory wiring harness on the driver's side in the rear compartment. The connector has a tan wire and a small blue wire going to it. The problem is that there is no power going to this connector in the factory wiring harness. Can anyone tell me what this connector is for and what I need to do to get power to it? I don't really want to have to run a power wire clear to the front of the vehicle and splice it in if I don't have to.


Have you got the optional power back door system installed. If not, there may some extra wiring that you see.


----------



## VenomRogue1 (6 mo ago)

BigWaveDave said:


> I just installed a trailer hitch and a T-connector wiring harness on my 2014 Nissan Rogue SL. The wiring harness that I bought pulls power from an unused connector in the factory wiring harness on the driver's side in the rear compartment. The connector has a tan wire and a small blue wire going to it. The problem is that there is no power going to this connector in the factory wiring harness. Can anyone tell me what this connector is for and what I need to do to get power to it? I don't really want to have to run a power wire clear to the front of the vehicle and splice it in if I don't have to.



I also have this in my Rogue. I think the Fuse is missing from the fuse box. I do believe its for trailer adapter hot wire. I'm trying to find the other side of the plug for it...


----------

